# Otocinclus



## LaRougeRaven (Jan 24, 2015)

So with already having two Otocinclus in my 10 gallon tank with my Betta fish, and only finding out after I bought the the two, did I find out from someone that they are suppose to be shoaling fish, when I'd need to have 4 or 5 in a group. But Also reading that 1-3 are what I can fit for a 10 gallon tank.

I also just found out that Otos are a hard fish to keep alive in the first month, and I got mine back in April, and they both seem fine. I didn't even know there was a risk of them not living long.

I was thinking about getting more, but my pet store doesn't have any right now.

Does anyone have experience with them? I'd want to get more, but I'm afraid that I might jinx myself, and kill my original fish, or kill the new otos.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Even though they do best in larger shoals if yours seem fine to you then I'd not rock the boat, so to speak.

If something happens and you get down to one then I would think about adding another as they do need companionship/support. I have seven in a 10 gallon and six in an eight. With supplement feeding of vegetables they are all fat and healthy. The ones in the 10 have been there more than a year.

If you have a tank you can use for quarantine I would set it up and cycle it before getting new Oto in the Spring. I keep a cycled 2.5 gallon up and going all of the time to use as either a hospital or quarantine tank if needed. It has a snail and lots of plants when not in use.


----------



## LaRougeRaven (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll think about that. Thank you.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're most welcome.


----------



## LaRougeRaven (Jan 24, 2015)

So I found a different pet store had Otocinclus, so because I have a crazy fish obsession now, I went and bought 4 more to go with the 2 I already had.








I can't tell them apart. I do know that right now that big ones are Felix and Francis since they are older.







The weird one is Oliver. lol. Yes he is alive, he's just strange.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad you got more! I have 6 in a ten gallon. When I add more than 2 fish, I put some quick start in to help out the filter. I give them veggies or seaweed 2-3 times a week on a sinking plastic clip. The seaweed is really messy, but they tend to find all the pieces (either on the substrate, in the plants, or on the filter intake), and I rarely have to remove it. When I do the seaweed, I just tear a small strip so all the plants don't get coated with it.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

I go away every weekend and feed seaweed right before I go so I don't have to look at green sludge for a day  When I come home it's all gone. 


Semi-related question, are there any vegetables Otos CAN'T have? I mean i'd avoid things like citrus or tomatoes or anything like that, but as far as kale, pumpkin, whatever goes, is there anything that's a no no?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I recall reading no citrus and fruits in general are more of a treat. I think all lettuces (leafy things) are good except iceburg. I think squashes are probably good, too. I try different things and have found mine mostly like leafy things and seaweed the best.


----------

